
Show HN: A new innovative Browser extension to expand your vocabulary - shawnyou
https://burningvocabulary.com/?ref=hacker_news
======
shawnyou
Hi there,

We launched a project to help language learners to expand their vocabulary
last year. It's easy and useful tool. Please feel free to comment.

Our official website:
[https://burningvocabulary.com/](https://burningvocabulary.com/)

Thank you HNer.

~~~
dessant
Hi shawnyou!

I think you've made a great leap by releasing this product, but there are some
issues that might sabotage your efforts.

The pricing page on your site is full of broken English. You've put a lot of
effort into coming up with a viable business plan, and promoting your product,
but it would be important to apply some finishing touches and ask a friend to
proofread the site.

The extension's code is obfuscated, which is against Chrome Web Store
policies. Minification is allowed, if you're looking for ways to save space.
Reviewers take down obfuscated extensions once they're discovered, and they
also remotely disable existing installations, so this would be important to
quickly address in an update.

~~~
shawnyou
Hi dessant,

Really appreciate you, we will follow up the things you mentioned.

Thank you again. :)

------
egfx
This actually looks pretty similar to the
[https://jointoucan.com](https://jointoucan.com) extension.

~~~
shawnyou
Hi egfx,

i just saw the extension you mentioned, it's different. Thank you for your
comment.

Our official website:
[https://burningvocabulary.com/](https://burningvocabulary.com/)

~~~
egfx
It’s different in the sense that it offers language translation services while
this one does not.

------
vuln
Crxcavator is a great tool to check out permissions and have an understand of
what the extensions is doing

[https://crxcavator.io/report/ljfjnlcnpmabfcgcmffkmgainghokdp...](https://crxcavator.io/report/ljfjnlcnpmabfcgcmffkmgainghokdpl/1.2.51)

------
myrloc
Would recommend taking a look at the landing page in Chrome on mobile. Pics
are stretched and look terrible.

~~~
shawnyou
Really thank you, myrloc. we will check it.

------
ibobev
Are you planning to make it also work with Firefox? Does someone know, similar
extension for Firefox?

~~~
shawnyou
hi ibobev, we will think about in the next month. we have much work to do.
thank you for your feedback.

------
purplezooey
It would be cool if there were something like this to help me in learning
Spanish.

~~~
shawnyou
hi purplezooey, it support Spanish as a mark language. thank you.

------
idclip
Why a chrome extension per se?

~~~
shawnyou
Hi @idclip,

i don't understand. You mean why do not support other browser?

~~~
idclip
For example yea, also why not an app?

------
mattwad
Nice topic for the example ;)

~~~
shawnyou
Thank you, @mattwad :)

